# tegus and music



## telsa.the.tegu (Feb 15, 2013)

i was wondering how tegus do with kinda loud music and vibrations from bass.
right now my tegus house is in my studio in my house where i dj and produce music. and it can get kinda loud in there and there is quite a bit of bass. will this effect them? ive only had him about a month and a half so far. and i havnt really been doin music because of him being there. can i just play my music like normal or should i move him out?


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 15, 2013)

I am a local hip hop artist and I preform in all kinds of venues and even my house at some parties and my tegu just burrows but he is in a different room so I recommend moving him to a different room where the will be some walls to deflect the sound waves


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 15, 2013)

I listen to metal and I like it loud, but I've never noticed it bother any of my animals. I don't blast the tunes when Kodo is out and if you can hear tanks rattling the volume's too high. Kodo's favorite Black Sabbath song and treat are one and the same, rat salad.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 16, 2013)

I would avoid excessive exposure to low frequency sound at high levels. I am pretty sure that reptiles are most sensitive to low frequencies. I know that high levels of low frequency sound causes road rage at traffic lights.
[attachment=6485]Too much exposure to Broadway show tunes can cause loss of interest in females and flamboyant behavior.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Omg haha 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 16, 2013)

Lmao haha

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## telsa.the.tegu (Feb 18, 2013)

ok everyone thanks ill just move him out when i work on music. thanks for the input


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes.i think as a general rule, animals are much like small children in a sense. If there are loud booming noises, musical or otherwise, it could tend to cause stress or adverse reaction. I know that when my dogs bark or noises on tv get louder, my tegu would look in that direction and body language and pupils sort of indicated uneasiness... good call. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fisheric (Feb 18, 2013)

malcom never seemed to mind.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Feb 18, 2013)

That's a great pic of an awesome tegu. Props.


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 19, 2013)

Mine hate sudden loud noises


----------



## Dubya (Feb 19, 2013)

Gwangi lives in a quiet, peaceful place. My office. Free from music noise, dog noise, and wife noise.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 19, 2013)

My house is noise heaven Godzilla even watches tv when its on

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

